# does your husband talk to himself?



## snowbum (Dec 14, 2021)

Just wanted to see how common this is. Dh sounds like he's having a conversation in the shower. I'll be in the bedroom (en suite bath) and sometimes he'll say "ok" or "a huh" . I've asked if he's talking to someone and he says no. He doesn't take phone or ipad in the shower, but he's not speaking sentences (also not groaning,moaning etc..

Wasn't sure if this is guy thing thinking things through or calling on IWatch, which I doubt but who knows?


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Never heard my husband talking to himself like that.


----------



## snowbum (Dec 14, 2021)

That's why I asked. I didn't think it was normal.


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

snowbum said:


> Just wanted to see how common this is. Dh sounds like he's having a conversation in the shower. I'll be in the bedroom (en suite bath) and sometimes he'll say "ok" or "a huh" . I've asked if he's talking to someone and he says no. He doesn't take phone or ipad in the shower, but he's not speaking sentences (also not groaning,moaning etc..
> 
> Wasn't sure if this is guy thing thinking things through or calling on IWatch, which I doubt but who knows?


If I get soap in my eyes or get attacked by a stink bug (which DID happen the other morning!), I will make some exclamations or growl in frustration...Lol!!!

I probably sound like a schizophrenic without some backstory!!


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

snowbum said:


> That's why I asked. I didn't think it was normal.


All that matters is that it's normal FOR HIM. 

I wonder if you should work on your hyper-analyzing, have you ever brought these topics up with your therapist?
You seem to struggle to just let things BE, and not worry about them.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Sounds to me like he is having conversation in his head, and parts are "leaking" out. He may be trying to work through things out in his head while by himself. MAY have to do with you but may also have to do with work...


----------



## Max.HeadRoom (Jun 28, 2014)

Guy here, and I have an ongoing dialog in my head all the time. Sometimes I will do it out loud. Why? While in my head the information is only shared between the hemispheres using the copious coliseum (ribbon cable between the two halves) but each side needs to choose to share it. When spoken aloud the info enter both ears and is then known to both sides of the brain. I often will tell my wife that I’m just talking out a problem. This is helpful for me to see bigger picture of what I’m thinking about.


----------



## Julie's Husband (Jan 3, 2022)

I'm doing it less now, but in the past when I was in the shower or doing something else that did not occupy my mind, memories would parade through my mind. Some memories were not easy to live with and I would involuntarily give a vocal response. If my wife was not home that response could be a scream up from the bottom of my soul.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

jlg07 said:


> Sounds to me like he is having conversation in his head, and parts are "leaking" out. He may be trying to work through things out in his head while by himself. MAY have to do with you but may also have to do with work...


I've caught myself doing just that. I've pretty much always got some "conversation" going on in my head and occasionally something might slip out. If I'm alone I'll usually continue to the thought out loud and laugh it off as me losing my mind, lol. My wife occasionally has heard and just says something like "having a good conversation over there?"


----------



## snowbum (Dec 14, 2021)

All good points.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

My bf nutters things to himself 

I do it too on occasion.


----------



## snowbum (Dec 14, 2021)

I do to, but in the car in complete sentences. Maybe that's worse, lol.


----------



## snowbum (Dec 14, 2021)

I have brought them up. That's what I'm working on.


----------



## BigDaddyNY (May 19, 2021)

snowbum said:


> I do to, but in the car in complete sentences. Maybe that's worse, lol.


Its all okay until you start answering yourself.


----------



## Laurentium (May 21, 2017)

This is the point of having a cat or dog. You can talk to yourself and pretend you're talking to them.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

Sure, my late husband talked to himself. But he was drunk most of the time, so it makes sense.

I genuinely doubt your husband talking to himself is indicative of any abnormality or addiction.

Continue with counseling. You worry far too much about such minutiae.


----------



## DudeInProgress (Jun 10, 2019)

Dudes who talk to themselves are weird. 
I only talk to other people, unfortunately it seems I’m the only one who can see them.


----------



## Erudite (Jan 28, 2015)

Laurentium said:


> This is the point of having a cat or dog. You can talk to yourself and pretend you're talking to them.


Plants work too. Did I just admit I talk to plants? Damn.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Is he watching the news, or working in CAD or excel? A few words then are especially normal.


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

snowbum said:


> I have brought them up. That's what I'm working on.


Do you ever do any journaling?


----------



## pastasauce79 (Mar 21, 2018)

I talk to myself all the time! I even have my hands flying and facial expressions going on. I try to keep it private but I've been busted a few times. 

Am I crazy? I don't think so. 

I have too many scenarios going on in my head. I keep telling my husband I should write a book. My imagination runs wild!!!


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Anyone who recently watched "A Christmas Story" has all the insight they need into how I work on a tough problem. 

"My father worked in profanity the way other artists might work in oils or clay. It was his true medium, a master. "


----------



## olivia33 (Jan 5, 2022)

Who doesn't talk to themselves? My second husband had been divorced for 10 years when we met and married. I would hear him talking to himself often. I was really worried something might be terribly wrong and wondered what had I done to marry this guy , he was 65 at the time.

I finally realized it was because he had been alone for so long he was talking out loud to himself. Now that he is gone, I find myself talking aloud to my best friend, my dog Max. He just yawns and probably thinks I'm looney.


----------



## ThatDarnGuy! (Jan 11, 2022)

snowbum said:


> Just wanted to see how common this is. Dh sounds like he's having a conversation in the shower. I'll be in the bedroom (en suite bath) and sometimes he'll say "ok" or "a huh" . I've asked if he's talking to someone and he says no. He doesn't take phone or ipad in the shower, but he's not speaking sentences (also not groaning,moaning etc..
> 
> Wasn't sure if this is guy thing thinking things through or calling on IWatch, which I doubt but who knows?


Its completely normal and most guys do it all the time. It could be anything from deciding whether to use 2 or 2.5 inch pocket screws for a woodworking project. Or what size hex head socket do I need to change the disc brakes on my chevy truck. 

I even was once in the shower debating whether to use oil based or water based wood stain. My wife hears the words wood, oil, and stain and yells baby, are you cheating on me in there with yourself? 🤣🤣🤣 i hope you are a good lay with yourself! 🤣


----------



## SusanJoAnn (12 mo ago)

snowbum said:


> Just wanted to see how common this is. Dh sounds like he's having a conversation in the shower. I'll be in the bedroom (en suite bath) and sometimes he'll say "ok" or "a huh" . I've asked if he's talking to someone and he says no. He doesn't take phone or ipad in the shower, but he's not speaking sentences (also not groaning,moaning etc..
> 
> Wasn't sure if this is guy thing thinking things through or calling on IWatch, which I doubt but who knows?


I've found that husbands who work alone a lot do that. Otherwise, they're off by themselves, as a repairman or maybe a mechanic. Maybe a security guard at night. They just want to hear a voice. Then, they carry the habit on when they come home, oddly enough in the shower. Sometimes the world is bothering them or their boss and they don't have anyone else to talk to but themselves. He'll be just fine.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

I talk to my _HeadMates _all the time.

I am never alone, what a comforting thought! 

I remember when the *Martians* lived with us.
They were always swearing and cussing at someone who wasn't there.

Uh, at least I don't think anyone else was there.  


_Lilith-_


----------

